# i-386-wine/Viber



## nevermind (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi, people, I need some help.
For some reason I have to use Viber. It worked good under FreeBSD 11 and i386-wine/i386-wine-devel.
But after I've upgraded my system to 12 and rebuilt ports, its stopped. now Viber starts, but cannot connect to internet. During this I see messages on the console:


```
GnuTLS error: The requested data were not available.
0164:fixme:netprofm:connection_GetAdapterId 08EDEEC8, 0EB4D568
0164:fixme:netprofm:connection_GetAdapterId 08EDD498, 0EB4D568
0164:fixme:netprofm:connection_GetAdapterId 08E7CBB0, 0EB4D568
0164:fixme:netprofm:connection_GetAdapterId 08E7CC18, 0EB4D568
0164:fixme:netprofm:connection_point_Advise 08ECA6B8, 0E1F2440, 0E1F2464 - semi-stub
```
there is my system:

```
[via]$ uname -a
FreeBSD via.mlcom.pvt 12.1-STABLE FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE r359479 via12  amd64
[via]$ pkg info |grep wine
i386-wine-devel-5.8_1,1        32-bit Microsoft Windows compatibility environment for 64-bit FreeBSD
wine-gecko-2.47.1              Gecko Layout Engine for Wine (HTML support)
wine-mono-4.9.4_1              Mono .NET implementation for Wine
winetricks-20191224            Easy way to work around problems in Wine
```

If anybody knows, please tell me, how can I fix it!
Thank you!

Excuse me for my bad English, I was bad student and preferred to play guitar


----------

